# When do queens start laying in Sacremento?



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

I am planning to take my hives down to California in January when would the queens start laying eggs if I took them down there?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Our bees are a little north of sac and got 3-4 frames capped brood now. We feed sub so they never stop laying. Also the lighter queens lay more than dark queens.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

RAK said:


> Our bees are a little north of sac and got 3-4 frames capped brood now. We feed sub so they never stop laying. Also the lighter queens lay more than dark queens.


do u also feed them syrup? if so how much? its gotta be cold there to now


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just moving them stimulates the queens to lay. How much and if they keep it up, I don't know.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Just moving them stimulates the queens to lay. How much and if they keep it up, I don't know.


I have friends who will be feeding syrup to them and placing pollen sub


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

azbees said:


> do u also feed them syrup? if so how much? its gotta be cold there to now


Yes, I gave them second Gal last Saturday of 66 sucrose. They suck it down in a day. Bees will receive another gal first week of Jan.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Via buckets or inside feeders?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> I have friends who will be feeding syrup to them and placing pollen sub


Your trusting someone to feed your bees? Just remember NO ONE will ever take as well care of your bees as you would. Unless they are getting most of your pollination money. Just want to point that out because if your a beekeeper and you want good bees... you have to take care of them yourself.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

We have 1 gal feeders inside every hive.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

so I'm assuming you will make some splits before almonds? are u purchasing queens?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

yes we split.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

RAK said:


> Your trusting someone to feed your bees? Just remember NO ONE will ever take as well care of your bees as you would. Unless they are getting most of your pollination money. Just want to point that out because if your a beekeeper and you want good bees... you have to take care of them yourself.


The good friend who will be taking care of them is a Pastor in a Slavic Church and he does not want any money. I help him take is bees up here to Oregon, and then he helps me back.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you get paid for pollination for the splits?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> Do you get paid for pollination for the splits?


yes...


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Rak, what's the earliest you reared queens?( if you do rear)
you think you have drones before almonds


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if there is anyone that raises queens in Jan besides Hawaii.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I wouldnt see how a queen could mate in the winter. 

Hawaii is the only place to get them. We also overwinter small 3 frame nucs.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

RAK said:


> I wouldnt see how a queen could mate in the winter.
> 
> Hawaii is the only place to get them. We also overwinter small 3 frame nucs.


How much do you pay for one queen?


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I will be paying $21.
Rak, how do u overwinter your nucs, do u put them in top of strong hives?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

No, we move the nucs to CA. Nucs dont need additional warmth as long as they have stores.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

First day under 50 here today, with lows in the 20's next couple days and maybe some rain. Bees should be brooding up by February naturally or earlier with sub. Just depends on the weather, sometimes it's nice and sunny, sometimes it's rain and wind through April.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

JRG13 said:


> First day under 50 here today, with lows in the 20's next couple days and maybe some rain. Bees should be brooding up by February naturally or earlier with sub. Just depends on the weather, sometimes it's nice and sunny, sometimes it's rain and wind through April.


the cold is here also. seems a little later than last year. I wonder when almonds will start


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

azbees said:


> the cold is here also. seems a little later than last year. I wonder when almonds will start



10 weeks and 2 days? 

Keith? How many pounds of sub to turn 3 framers into 8's in 10 weeks? :ws:


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Honey-4-All said:


> 10 weeks and 2 days?
> 
> Keith? How many pounds of sub to turn 3 framers into 8's in 10 weeks? :ws:


if that can happen. it must really be a "Magic" receipe


----------

